# anyone egg sharing in wales



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi ladies,

was just wondering if any1 has eggshared and was hoping to hear some experiances pls xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi I'm egg sharing in Wales xxx


----------

